# Can I tell which added locally



## RobOK (Jul 16, 2018)

Mostly I have images synced to cloud from a Mac mini and then on my laptop I use LR CC to view those collections.

I think I added pictures Locally into that also.

Is there a way to tell the difference which are synced in, vs. "added in" via my laptop?

Thanks,
Rob.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 16, 2018)

That depends on what 'synced to cloud from a Mac mini' means. If you use Lightroom Classic on that Mac Mini, then the images coming from there will be smart previews. The images uploaded into Lightroom CC will be originals.


----------



## RobOK (Jul 16, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> That depends on what 'synced to cloud from a Mac mini' means. If you use Lightroom Classic on that Mac Mini, then the images coming from there will be smart previews. The images uploaded into Lightroom CC will be originals.


Yes thank you, that is what i meant and i do see little icons that show Smart Preview vs. Originals. Can I somehow filter on that to only see Originals?

EDIT: I did find a filter in CC that lets you filter based on backed up status.


----------

